# Fawn in satin and in standard



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone asked about this in the last couple of days wondering if fawn came in standard coat as well as satin. I know that i have a tendency to show off my satin fawns; I can't help it. I just love them so much!

Anyway, I shot this pic last night, and you get a look at what one of my tanks looks like before I take al the junk out and clean it and change the litter. The satin fawn in this pic is the mother of the other; Mom definitely looks in good shape; daughter must be going through a moult. Now having had a chance to get a good look at Mom I think I want to breed her again to a fawn or champagne buck with a nice strong tail. Her tail is her weakest point, though her ears are way too small even for my taste. On top of everything else, she is not obese like so many of my fawns.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

That's the first one I've ever seen without the satin. Thanks for posting it!

I have to admit.. the main two are cuties, but the one in the background by the water bottle made me smile... s/he looks like a mouse with a double dose of the mischief gene! I can hear his/he little mouse voice whispering.. "1... 2.... 3... PUSH!" :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, little number three in the corner....I didn't notice her when I took the pic. she's got better ears than either of the other two. I don't really like the HUGE ears on most of the show meeces, but I do like a moderately large ears, but more importantly, a ears free of folds and wrinkles. The temperament of my fawn meeces varies so wildly; some just run and hide, and others are ready to make a run for it. I love it.


----------

